# Рост



## вальбурга (21 Апр 2010)

Здравствуйте.
Мне 15 лет, а мой рост 152 см.
Родители невысокие, мама-158, папа-170.

Зоны роста открыты.

Есть ли возможность подрасти? В чем может быть причина отставания в росте? И что нужно делать (как питаться, какие упражнения выполнять и т.п.) чтобы вытянуться?

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## sergeev-a (26 Апр 2010)

Я хочу купить такой препарат Актигрол, но сомневаюсь...
Посоветовался со своим врачем, он сказал, что слышал об этом препарате,
советует... umnik


----------



## Анатолий (27 Апр 2010)

вальбурга написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.
> Мне 15 лет, а мой рост 152 см.
> Родители невысокие, мама-158, папа-170.
> 
> ...




За лето еще подрос - тёте!!!!
Плавайте.


----------

